# Bench vs squat!



## jimm (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys!

Just curious what do you guys bench press vs what you can squat, throw in your actuall bodyweight aswell eg..

Im 170lb Bench 220lbs squat 250lbs..

Just curious as to how much of a difference youse have between the two.

Cheers


----------



## BrG89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Im 210lb. 315 on bench, 405 for squat


----------



## ahiggs (Jun 19, 2011)

i am 205lbs, 255 bench, 345 squat...i have been chasing that 315 bench 405 squat well done sir!!


----------



## jimm (Jun 19, 2011)

good work lads! my eg.. which was Im 170lb Bench 220lbs squat 250lbs.. is my actuall stats althought i could go heavier on my bench for my 1rep max, i am reluctant to try with no spotter (train alone 99% of the time) haha my reason for so small increase in squat is due to a car crash a while ago with 1 broken leg smashed knee cap to pieces and other leg injured with broke bones in other ankle  makes running difficult squatting every thing legs wise even walking up a simple flight of steps my foot which my ankle was broke tends to rest at a funny angle due to the bone which was broke! my aim is to have my squats ALOT heavier.. i DO NOT and WILL NOT be a "t-shirt trainer" my little legs have really got there work cut out.. watch this space and keep the posts coming in!


----------



## strength (Jun 19, 2011)

186lbs. 275 bench, 370 squat.


----------



## buck (Jun 19, 2011)

255lbs 385 bench 205 squat training for cage fight doing high reps on legs.


----------



## sscar (Jun 19, 2011)

205lbs   one rep max   345 bench   455 squat.


----------



## x~factor (Jun 19, 2011)

jimm said:


> Im 170lb Bench 220lbs squat 250lbs..


I wasn't gonna post since my numbers aren't much to brag about but since we are close in stats, I figure it might be of interest to you. 

I'm currently at 173 lbs (5'11"). 
Bench is 205 lbs (weak, I know). 
Squat is 315 lbs (when I was 10 lbs heavier).


----------



## unclem (Jun 19, 2011)

240lbs, bench 495, squat 135lbs as i snapped my femur so cant lift squats anymore heavy.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 19, 2011)

228 
125 bench
155 squat    u believe that


----------



## skylar702 (Jun 19, 2011)

im 140 bench 150 and squat 200 but i am 12 years old


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 19, 2011)

165
bench 140
squat 150
I'm only about 6 months into working out before you start laughing.


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 19, 2011)

179 pounds 5'10"

bench:205
squat:365


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 19, 2011)

178lb bench 255 squat 295

All natty.


----------



## unclem (Jun 20, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> 165
> bench 140
> squat 150
> I'm only about 6 months into working out before you start laughing.


 
 no body is laughing. so i can only squat 135 so dont feel bad and ive been training 32 yrs my friend.


----------



## unclem (Jun 20, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> 228
> 125 bench
> 155 squat  u believe that


 
i can tell your joking by how big youare.


----------



## TheHoneyBadger (Jun 20, 2011)

Squat 475
bench 275


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Jun 20, 2011)

I didnt mean to diss on anyones weight lifting numbers fellas...... i was just making a joke because people exagerate alot about what they lift  and how many reps they do it. thats it bros just making a laugh.


----------



## jimm (Jun 20, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I wasn't gonna post since my numbers aren't much to brag about but since we are close in stats, I figure it might be of interest to you.
> 
> I'm currently at 173 lbs (5'11").
> Bench is 205 lbs (weak, I know).
> Squat is 315 lbs (when I was 10 lbs heavier).


 

No problem mate im about 5 foot 7/8 and im repping that 220lbs with no spotter ect.. its all good


----------



## jimm (Jun 20, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> I didnt mean to diss on anyones weight lifting numbers fellas...... i was just making a joke because people exagerate alot about what they lift and how many reps they do it. thats it bros just making a laugh.


 

Some of the guys numbers are pretty high! but these guys are probly weighing in about 15-16 stone lol weather they are built like a bodybuilder is a whole different ball game.. power lifters can lift crazy weight but alot (not all) are built like couch potatoes.. still its an interesting read..


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 20, 2011)

5' 9" 210lbs.  I never bothered doing 1 rep max for any lift, and I have no intention to, either!

Chest 385lbs for 6
Squat 405lbs for 10.  

I would love to go for 400lb bench, but I do not want to blow out an elbow or my shoulder to do it. .


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2011)

jimm said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Just curious what do you guys bench press vs what you can squat, throw in your actuall bodyweight aswell eg..
> 
> ...


 
I like benching more than squating. Much more of a manlier exercise. I bench 325.


----------



## nova1970sb (Jun 20, 2011)

Adonis said:


> I like benching more than squating. Much more of a manlier exercise. I bench 325.



squats separate the men from the boys


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2011)

Is that what you think about a movement where your ass is sticking out? LOL
Having great strength in the upper body is far more impressive than the lower.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2011)

Hate these cock-measuring threads, but what the hell.

BW: 194
Bench: 264
Squat: 396
Dead: 440 (Included because my squat sucks)

Lifts all tested over 6 months ago, so I hope those numbers would be higher if i tested right now. Will be doing another round of 1RMs after my next comp sometime.


----------



## Elson (Jun 20, 2011)

nova1970sb said:


> squats separate the men from the boys



+1 

Well ok
5'5
weight 145lbs
bench: 155lbs
squat: 185lbs haven't gone higher on squat since my knee starts to hurt 

yea im small


----------



## jimm (Jun 21, 2011)

Adonis said:


> I like benching more than squating. Much more of a manlier exercise. I bench 325.


 

I dont choose exercises because the are "more manlier of a exercise" lol what ever floats your boat, like i said had a car crash which is why my legs are fucked..


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 21, 2011)

jimm said:


> I dont choose exercises because the are "more manlier of a exercise" lol what ever floats your boat, like i said had a car crash which is why my legs are fucked..


 
It doesn't look like anyone singled you out, so why are you defending yourself?


----------



## JCBourne (Jun 21, 2011)

Weight: 208
Bench: 305 x 3
Squat 495 x 5


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm fat.
I am benching the pink dumbbells now, hoping to move to the teal ones by the end of the month though.
I squat on one of those half round dome things my trainer recommended because it's not about how much you lift. It's all about core!!

LIGHT WEIGHT BABY!!!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 21, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'm fat.
> I am benching the pink dumbbells now, hoping to move to the teal ones by the end of the month though.
> I squat on one of those half round dome things my trainer recommended because it's not about how much you lift. It's all about core!!
> 
> LIGHT WEIGHT BABY!!!!


 
Creatine should help get you to the teal guys!!!!!!!


----------



## Noghri73 (Jun 21, 2011)

BW-175

Bench - 235 x 1
Squats - 225 x 4 
Deadlift - 315 x 1

Started legs 6 months ago.  Gotta get stronger


----------



## King. (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL at post # 31.


----------



## tomjone20 (Jun 21, 2011)

So this is from the last time I maxed out:
Bench - 280
Squat - 325
Deadlift - 410


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 21, 2011)

200 lbs, bench 185, squat 315, this would be for a good three reps as I never attempt 1 rep max.  I struggle with benching mentally due to a previous accident in the gym


----------



## jimm (Jun 21, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> It doesn't look like anyone singled you out, so why are you defending yourself?


 

I just misread/misinterpreted what was said by the guy saying about benchin beeing more manlier i dont know just a misunderstanding lol... its all good train hard eat well and rest well..


----------



## jimm (Jun 21, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I'm fat.
> I am benching the pink dumbbells now, hoping to move to the teal ones by the end of the month though.
> I squat on one of those half round dome things my trainer recommended because it's not about how much you lift. It's all about core!!
> 
> LIGHT WEIGHT BABY!!!!


 

you eat dbol for breakfast... if you keep at it i am sure you will be smashing the teals in no time, i have no idea what teals are but yeah..


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 21, 2011)

jimm said:


> you eat dbol for breakfast... if you keep at it i am sure you will be smashing the teals in no time, i have no idea what teals are but yeah..



The teal dumbbells Bro! They're mine!!

Nuthin' but a peanut!!!!


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

I Bench 300.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 23, 2011)

Bonesaw said:


> 165
> bench 140
> squat 150
> I'm only about 6 months into working out before you start laughing.


i was able to raise both of these up five pounds in the last week. Yes 
162-165 body weight 
bench 145
squat 155


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 23, 2011)

Bench is always something I've done very well at, squat has just been ok. I'm 35 now and my knees seem to limit my squat as much as anything. But at last max, bench was 435 and squat was 465x2. Body weight 213 and falling fast. I never seem to 1rm squat. I can't hardly walk the next day as it is. Damn winny......


----------



## WG 3.0 (Jun 24, 2011)

435 @ 213, not bad.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 24, 2011)

It's always been something I did better than other things.  I hit 275 as a 165lb high school freshman.  I should be doing more,  but I seem to let myself go too often since marriage.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jun 24, 2011)

anything over your body weight is awesome to me


----------



## Ramrod11 (Jun 24, 2011)

WG 3.0 said:


> 435 @ 213, not bad.


no kiddin


----------



## vindicated346 (Jun 25, 2011)

245lbs bench:495 *chasing the 500lbs* Squat 515 as of 3 months ago, I try not to go as heavy on squats though with a bad knee


----------



## N_I_C_K (Jun 25, 2011)

179lbs
270 bench
395 squat


----------



## tinyfighter (Jun 26, 2011)

me
firstly im not a body builder,powerlifter or even regular bicep curler in the local gym my sole focus is mma
body wieght 62-63kg
bench        -75-80kg 
squat         -50-60kg

yes my squat is very poor but i hardly ever do 1 rep max's i like high reps as i want endurance and explosive strenth.


----------



## bjjallseeneye (Jul 3, 2011)

im 145 bench 220 sqat 300 
dont really push my squats as i dont want to loose flexibility on my legs as it will be counter productive for fighting


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 4, 2011)

*BOSU Ball Training*



Anabolic5150 said:


> I'm fat.
> I am benching the pink dumbbells now, hoping to move to the teal ones by the end of the month though.
> I squat on one of those half round dome things my trainer recommended because it's not about how much you lift. It's all about core!!
> 
> LIGHT WEIGHT BABY!!!!



Anabolic5150,

There isn't much value in training on stability devices such as the "half round dome things" (BOSU Balls).  There are much more effective method of increasing core strength.   

*Functional Training*

"Functional training is a classification of exercise which involves training the body for the activities performed in daily life."  

Very few times in life will any ever squat on a unstable surface in real life. 

*Muscle Activation Patterns While Lifting Stable and Unstable Loads on Stable and Unstable Surfaces* Muscle Activation Patterns While Lifting Stable and Unstable... : The Journal of Strength & Conditioning Research
Journal of Strength & Conditioning Research: 
February 2010 - Volume 24 - Issue 2 - pp 313-321

_"...physical activity is rarely performed with a stable load on an unstable surface; usually, the surface is stable, and the external resistance is not."_

*Real Fucntional Exercises*

Real fucntional exercises are squats, shoulder presses, deadlifts, etc.  These movements are used in everyday activity...thus they are fuctional.  

These exercise also strength your core moreso than training on an unstable device. 

Squatting with heavy load place an enormous amount of work on your core.  Your core has work to maintain you in an upright position.  

The same applies with the deadlift, shoulder press and every type of standing movement you perform.  

*Even More Effective Functional Exercises*

Kettlebell exercise are even more effective functional exercises  

EMG studies show the "Turkish Get Up" to be one of the most effective core training exercises there is.  

*Less Strength*

Strength is the foundation on which movement is built.  

Training on BOSU Balls have been shown to severly limit strength gains and power development.  

*Physcial Therapy*

The greatest value of instatility devices is in physcial therapy.  Instatility devices rehabilitate your proprioceptors.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ummm, I was joking around Bro. But thanks for the info!!


----------



## jimm (Jul 4, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Ummm, I was joking around Bro. But thanks for the info!!


 
lmao


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 4, 2011)

Weigh 225
Bench 290
Squat 360
Deadlift 495


...Or at least those were my numbers before I hurt my back a few months ago. Bench has gone up to 315 since then, but I haven't maxed out on anything lower body since then. I don't squat heavier than 225 or deadlift more than 345 now. Just working my numbers back up little by little and repping out.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 4, 2011)

Weight:  185lbs
Squat: 225lbs
Deads: 245lbs
Bench:  Maybe 135?

I have not benched in a long time, and certainly not since my shoulder surgery.  I don't go heavy on upper push exercises anymore, rather I choose to do high reps on a weight I know my shoulder can handle and only _slowly_ increase the weight.


----------



## Halo (Jul 5, 2011)

Weight:  240lbs
Bench:  425lbs
Dead:  600lbs
Squat:  675lbs X 5


----------



## swingslammer (Jul 5, 2011)

All time max @ 185, 385 bench and 545 squat. Now at 46 and still 185, 315 bench and 410 squat this month, I do have knees that are shot though. 
I get Synvinisc shots yearly in both knees.


----------

